# GBAtemp Persona



## gameboy13 (Apr 10, 2010)

I wanted a GBAtemp persona for Firefox. I didn't find one, so I made one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: Newest version is here!

Screenshots:



Click here!



Click here!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## Ninn (Apr 10, 2010)

i like it, good work!


----------



## Porobu (Apr 11, 2010)

good work


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

Using now, ty


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks good, I like the color scheme.  However, putting the logo in dead center does kinda look bad when one has a lot of bookmarks without titles up there...


----------



## House Spider (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks nice, I would try it but I use & prefer IE8.


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 11, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Looks nice, I would try it but I use & prefer IE8.








 Seriously? Why? Firefox is better...


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 11, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome is even better.But I keep shifting browsers.

And nice skin gonna use it now.
But it looks dumb when I am browsing GBAtemp.


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a newer one posted now. Try it out!


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

I was thinking about doing a Persona, glad someone else did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would try but I made my Firefox look like a 4.0 mock up and I don't want to get rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe screenshot of what it looks like?


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 11, 2010)

Screenshots are up. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Langin (Apr 11, 2010)

A second suggestion: Is it possible to make it compitable with orther browsers, like Safari(mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) or ie etc.   But it looks nice!


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 11, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> A second suggestion: Is it possible to make it compitable with orther browsers, like Safari(mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Personas are for Firefox only, and I don't know how to make a theme for Safari anyway. I also don't think IE supports custom themes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Looks good, I like the color scheme.  However, putting the logo in dead center does kinda look bad when one has a lot of bookmarks without titles up there...
> It's to the right for me, although my monitor is wide.
> 
> QUOTE(zuron7 @ Apr 11 2010, 08:44 AM) Chrome is even better.


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice...
I'm using it now.
GBAtemp FTW!


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 13, 2010)

It's awesome, thank you


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 13, 2010)

The newer one is much more appealing with all sites than the older one.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

look nice.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

pretty cool. Good job.


----------

